# 850 xp starter issues



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Did a search , but couldnt find what i was looking for , so hopefully this has not been asked a million times , if so please lead me in the right direction .

Have a buddy with starter issues on his 850 xp , here is what he say's......


"Hello everybod, bought the bike new in oct 2010, in July 2011 try to start it and the only thing that I got was a click from the starter solenoid. Battery was fully charged and b/c I was already out of warranty I dissected the starter to find that I had no brushes left and the commuter had some bumps like from overloading. Went and bough a rebuild starter, now 4 months later this starter is giving me the same problems. I haven't opened b/c is still under warranty so hopefully I can get a replacement. My question is if I should be checking something besides the ground and power cable. Thanks in advance. Cheers Steve "

Anyone have any suggestions I can pass on to him ?


----------

